

Monster Energy logo as SVG and animated with CSS - TimPietrusky
http://codepen.io/TimPietrusky/pen/vKuja

======
freehunter
Monster Energy has been known to be pretty... litigious at times [1]. I'd be
prepared for a possible takedown notice.

[1] [http://consumerist.com/2012/07/17/monster-energy-assumes-
con...](http://consumerist.com/2012/07/17/monster-energy-assumes-consumers-
cant-distinguish-energy-drinks-from-fish-tanks/)

~~~
TimPietrusky
Yeah, I hope they don't sue me, because this is just a fan remake and I love
Monster Energy drinks :D

~~~
bradfordarner
Yeah, be careful about that. The head of brand protection at Monster is a guy
that I have had business contact with. He is one of my least favorite people I
have ever met in my life and I have had the pleasure of speaking with scumbag
insurgents/terrorists face-to-face in a war zone.

~~~
thesis
Hah, so it's safe to assume you won't have any more business dealings with him
after he sees this.

~~~
bradfordarner
Haha, actually I thought about that as I was writing. I was going to change
what I wrote a bit for that reason and then I recalled my No. 1 rule in life:
"Don't be a douchebag!" and I left what I wrote as is.

------
thesis
Off topic, kinda. Recently our company was exhibiting at a conference (of all
things geared towards churches) and 3 different people came up to one of our
employees and told her to stop drinking the devils drink. Apparently some
people think the logo is the "mark of the beast" because each mark looks like
a 6 in Hebrew.

------
kellros
Very cool

~~~
TimPietrusky
Thanks! I just love Monster Energy :D

~~~
jimJonesKoolAid
Not gonna lie, there's something curious, if not suspicious, about your
enthusiasm... ∗squints∗

~~~
TimPietrusky
Yeah you are right. I express my love too much D: But that's how a fan is...

------
pinchyfingers
Looks really cool. Great job!

